# Problème de démarrage



## Ogrim (14 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un problème de démarrage sur mon PowerBook G4. 
Quand l'ordinateur est éteint, et que je veux l'allumer en appuyant sur le bouton, il émet un son grave qui n'est pas celui du démarrage et rien ne se passe ... écran noir. 
A l'intérieur, le disque dur semble tourner. 

Je suis obligé de le forcer à s'éteindre (en appuyant quelques secondes sur les boutons de démarrage), puis de le rallumer. Parfois le problème recommence, jusqu'à 4 ou 5 fois puis l'ordi finit par s'allumer correctement. 

J'espère que ce n'est pas trop grave. 
Dites moi si vous avez une idée de comment résoudre ce problème ? 

Merci


----------



## esv^^ (14 Mars 2012)

Impossible de démarrer en mode sans echec?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h14 ----------

tu devrais donner ta configuration complète (des gens plus compétent que moi-qui ne suis que débutant- en auront surement besoin)
As tu essayer les réinitialisation genre PRAM-NVRAM et Cie??


----------



## Invité (14 Mars 2012)

Tu devrais enlever tes barrettes de Ram et le remettre


----------



## Ogrim (15 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'ai réinitialiser la PRAM-NVRAM cet après midi, mais le problème a recommencé en le démarrant ce soir. 
Ce qui m'inquiète c'est que c'est de plus en plus fréquent :s 
j'ai de plus en plus de mal à démarrer mon ordi. J'espère qu'il ne va pas me lâcher.

Quant au barrette de RAM, c'est un ordinateur portable avec 512Mo de RAM, donc je ne pense pas qu'il y en ait. Et dans tous les cas, j'aimerai mieux ne pas avoir à l'ouvrir. 

Si vous avez d'autres idées, je suis preneur 
en tout cas merci de vos suggestion =)


----------



## esv^^ (16 Mars 2012)

Ogrim a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai réinitialiser la PRAM-NVRAM cet après midi, mais le problème a recommencé en le démarrant ce soir.
> Ce qui m'inquiète c'est que c'est de plus en plus fréquent :s
> ...



C'est quel Powerbook?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h54 ----------

Reset PMU, ça ne fait rien?


----------



## Ogrim (17 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 

Mon mac est un Powerbook G4, 1.67 GHz PowerPC G4, 512 Mo DDR SDRAM
le système d'exploitation est Mac OS X 10.5.8.

Je vais essayer de réinitialiser le PMU comme tu me le conseilles, je te tiens au courant par la suite. 
Merci de ton aide


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Mars 2012)

Si c'est commme un long bip, il s'agit en effet d'un problème de mémoire mais elle est integrée sur ta machine !


----------



## Ogrim (17 Mars 2012)

oui c'est ça, un long bip sourd. 
Si c'est un problème de mémoire, est ce que de reset le PRAM-NVRAM suffirait ? 
je l'ai fait en appuyant sur cmd-alt-P-R jusqu'à entendre une nouvelle fois le son de démarrage, mais je viens de voir sur un sujet qu'il faut le faire jusqu'à entendre le son de démarrage 4 fois. Est ce que je l'ai mal fait et que ça n'a pas suffit ? 

J'ai reset le PMU, avec les indications trouvés sur internet : éteindre l'ordi, retirer la batterie et l'alimentation, appuyer sur le bouton de démarrage pdt 5 sec, redémarrer l'ordi. 
Il n'a pas eu de problème au redémarrage, coup de chance ou problème résolu ? 

Je vous tiendrai au courant au prochain redémarrage.


----------



## esv^^ (17 Mars 2012)

Ogrim a dit:


> oui c'est ça, un long bip sourd.
> Si c'est un problème de mémoire, est ce que de reset le PRAM-NVRAM suffirait ?
> je l'ai fait en appuyant sur cmd-alt-P-R jusqu'à entendre une nouvelle fois le son de démarrage, mais je viens de voir sur un sujet qu'il faut le faire jusqu'à entendre le son de démarrage 4 fois. Est ce que je l'ai mal fait et que ça n'a pas suffit ?
> 
> ...



Pour ce qui est de la PRAM/NVRAM, certains conseil jusqu'a 10 démarrage d'autre pense qu'un seul suffit et je suis de leur avis pour avoir essayer: c'est le même résultat (sur mes quelques experiences...)


----------



## Invité (17 Mars 2012)

Je ne sais pas quel modèle tu as exactement, mais à priori l'accès se fait en enlevant 4 vis.
C'est pas la mort comme bidouille :rateau:


----------



## Ogrim (18 Mars 2012)

4 vis je veux bien le faire ^^ ca reste dans mon domaine de compétence ^^
sinon pour ce qui est de mon post hier, ce n'était qu'un faux espoir, parce que là en l'allumant, j'ai du tenter 5 ou 6 fois avant d'arriver à démarrer :S
Donc je vais essayer de reset le PMU avec une autre méthode


----------



## Ogrim (19 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 
J'ai à nouveau restet le PMU selon une autre méthode trouvée sur internet (sur le site de Apple de resolution de problème), mais il n'était pas question de 4 vis. Est ce que je me suis trompé, ou est ce que l'histoire des 4 vis est pour un autre ordi ? 

En tout cas le pb n'est toujours pas résolu puisque ce matin encore il a eu du mal à s'allumer.


----------



## esv^^ (21 Mars 2012)

Tu peut donner le n° de série de ton PowerBook ? Ca pouurais  aider....


----------



## ergu (21 Mars 2012)

ET fais une sauvegarde de tes données, si ce n'est pas déjà fait !


----------



## esv^^ (4 Avril 2012)

Bon, on en est ou? Tu l'a réparé?
(merci de nous tenir au courant!)
et surtout dit pas merci!


----------



## lordysaad (11 Avril 2012)

Bonjour !  

j'ai apparament le méme souci sur mon macbook Pro (date d'un an et demi) jumelé sur win7 via BootCamp.
Depuis hier soir, j'ai lancé un jeu 3D alors que ma batterie est non branché au secteur, 15min plutard la machine se décharge (écran éteint , j'entend toujours le son de mon jeu, puis... extinction) 
et là Hop ... il refus de démarré et aucune réaction ? 

PRAM ? réinintialisation ... ? pouvez vous m'éclairer  ?! SVP


----------



## esv^^ (11 Avril 2012)

lordysaad a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> j'ai apparament le méme souci sur mon macbook Pro (date d'un an et demi) jumelé sur win7 via BootCamp.
> Depuis hier soir, j'ai lancé un jeu 3D alors que ma batterie est non branché au secteur, 15min plutard la machine se décharge (écran éteint , j'entend toujours le son de mon jeu, puis... extinction)
> ...



Essaye déjà toutes les indications et petites manip expliquée tout au long de ce fil...
Que ce passe t-il au démarrage? Avec une forte source lumineuse braqué sur l'écran, vois tu quelque chose?


----------



## lordysaad (11 Avril 2012)

Merci pour la réponse rapide  

ce que j'ai essayé : 

1- démarré sans batterie (secteur seulement)
2- batterie débranché appuis 5Sec puis rebranché le tout et puis appuié
3- j'ai essayé la manip (Ctl-Alt-Shit) et là j'ai enlevé la batterie pour réessayé plus tard. 

la fait de retiré les barrette Ram et les replacée peu m'aider?! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h28 ----------

pour completer : 

aucune réaction du Mac, pas de front led light ni bruit disque sur


----------



## lordysaad (13 Avril 2012)

Est t il possible de remplacer le circuit de charge d'un Macbook PRO ?!


----------



## esv^^ (13 Avril 2012)

lordysaad a dit:


> Est t il possible de remplacer le circuit de charge d'un Macbook PRO ?!



Attend, on est toujours  sur un PowerBook G4 ou sur un macBook Pro???:mouais:


----------



## Ogrim (6 Mai 2012)

Pardon pour ce petit temps d'absence, 
Pour ma part, rien n'est résolu, j'en suis toujours au même point ... 

J'ai fait les manip plusieurs fois, il y a certaines semaines où ça va mieux (sans être résolu), et des semaines ou il me faut 20 voire 30 essais avant qu'il ne démarre. 

Sinon à part ça, les données sont bien au chaud sur un disque dur externe, je ne perdrai pas grand chose le jour où il ne démarrera pas du tout.


----------

